# GUCCI FABRIC FOR CHEAP?



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive been looking for some grey gucci fabric to do a few panels inside the car. I probly need about 3 yeards or so. Who knows of a website or place? I'm from NYC.


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

i am not sure who has this anymore but i dont know why its so damn expensive because its just replica fabric its not like it came from a gucci factory


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

yea seriously. they do try to sell them for way more than it's worth. the designers DO NOT sell their fabric alone. if anyone knows hit me up thanks


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

its been a few years ago but i think it was like 65 a yard for cloth and 80 or 90 for the raised letters


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I GOT IT FOR 55 A YRD. SHIPPED


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

thats good you should get that! and when i do thoes types i put clear plastic and sew it right into it and will last awile and looks prety good


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 4 2008, 10:29 PM~11014861
> *I GOT IT FOR 55 A YRD. SHIPPED
> *



oh word. Yea you may have a buyer here. You do paypal?


----------

